
Bubbles May Have Speeded Life's Origins on Earth (1993) - MichaelAO
http://www.nytimes.com/1993/07/06/science/bubbles-may-have-speeded-life-s-origins-on-earth.html?pagewanted=all
======
TheMagician0
I didn't pay attention to the article's published date until mid way towards
the article. Here's an recent article on related subject
([http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/03/researchers-may-
have-...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/03/researchers-may-have-solved-
origin-life-conundrum))

